# first round pictures



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, I went up and checked my cameras after a week and 2 of my cameras I had set up on trails only caught deer so I pulled those cameras and put them on the seep that I was reluctant to do so before in fear of too many cattle pictures but, it will catch elk on that seep so I'll deal with the cattle pictures..

I checked my 3rd camera which was on ANOTHER seep and it had 800 pictures of elk in 1 week... these are average to small/average bulls we see while hunting.. I love the uintas, tough hunting but, the key is to pick an area and stick it out! 

this is where I hunt in the uintas..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I cant figure out how to insert more pictures with a different text but, here are some more picture off of cameras we already had up there. 

Some bigger bulls and a bear.
we also set 8 more cameras. i'll probably post more trail camera pictures during or after the hunt

My buddy has a bear tag for this area so, here's to the bears!:O--O:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

That is an excellent looking bear


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are some very nice bulls and a nice bear. Good luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a fun area

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Round 2 of trail camera pictures. Not as many elk this time but, we only checked half the cameras because of a lack of time.


----------

